# Status of the hobby



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

I just talked to the owner of Hollash trains in Florida. He says the vintage Lionel market has crashed and most trains have lost a lot of value because there is little interest in the older stuff. He says nobody wants vintage. Do you agree with this assessment?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I tend to make my own assessments of value, so I don't agree or disagree. Since I mostly deal in modern stuff, I also don't really have a dog in this fight.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, somebody must still want vintage......if that is true, that the vintage market has crashed, there should be some real steal deals for the people that want it.....


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, somebody must still want vintage......if that is true, that the vintage market has crashed, there should be some real steal deals for the people that want it.....


Well, he apparently bought a lot of inventory when the market was higher and then decided to sell out when the values started to go down down. The same happened in all collector markets during the past 5 or 6 years. He transitioned to new mostly Williams stuff.

I think vintage and new are two separate worlds. The train stores want to sell new and only have limited vintage. But I think there's is still a lot of old timers like me who want the postwar trains for nostalgic reasons.
There's no doubt that the new trains are much more realistic with train sounds, better smoke and pulling power.

My prophesy is that new will dominate and at some point the vintage will become real popular again. It may take awhile, but the postwar trains are a part of American history and although at present there's a lot of trains coming out of peoples attics there's always a limited supply and sooner or later that translates into demand..


----------



## Joefrumjersey (Apr 16, 2013)

My take is that some people had high expectations of what they could expect if they sold their collections. 

Two things happened, 1. the economy tanked and has yet to recover, which lowered demand, 2. Those who most highly valued the after WW2 Lionel have started to die off.

Personally, I would prefer the contemporary Lionel, with all the bells and whistles, to the old stuff, but that's just me.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ill agree with Joe from Jersey. The value has been going down. While some premium stuff will hold its value the rest fall. I cant see it appreciating in value anytime in the near future. The same happened with baseball cards, antique furniture etc. Once the collectors of that era stop collecting the value will tank.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Investing in "stuff" and hoping it will appreciate in value is always risky. Even precious metals aren't a guarantee. Oil looked pretty good for a while there, but now look what's happened. Even money generally depreciates over time.

This stuff is all subject to the laws of supply and demand: more demand = higher prices. Glut of supply = lower prices. Rarity = scarce supply = highest prices. The problem is that people who trade in this stuff rarely have perfect information, and most people tend to overestimate rarity, hence the price their items will command.

Moreover, when the economy turns down, luxury and hobby spending is the first to go and the last to come back, thus driving down demand.

My personal opinion is that the old stuff is most valuable to collectors who want it for nostalgia purposes. As this population shrinks over time, demand dries up and supply increases, as formerly "collected" stuff re-enters the market.

I think most newcomers to the hobby want one of two things: they either want to use what they already have without new acquisitions, or they want the newest and shiniest stuff, with all the bells and whistles (literally, in this case).


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Are you talking vintage as in older prototypes (pre-war, etc.)?

Or are you talking vintage as in "not even close to scale/realistic"?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Just keep them in storage to pass over to children.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I think "vintage" is meant to describe the age of the pieces, it has nothing to do with being toy-like or not to scale....that would fall under detail/accuracy/scale, etc, not vintage.....


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I have not noticed much decline north of the border, the rapacious shipping rates and tanked Canadian dollar are keeping the costs artificially high. Maybe if the asking prices drop some then I will be able to afford more after factoring in the other costs!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have no knowledge or the value of Lionel or S gauge trains.

I did see a huge assortment of these at the Train Show last
week. It seems that 0 gauge especially dominates the
stock offered by vendors, with HO coming in second.
There must be someone buying it or the vendors could
not continue coming back to the shows. There was a very
large attendance, but sadly, us oldsters clearly dominated.

I am concerned, that there does seem to be a
lesser interesting in modelling. The lone hobby shop in Jacksonville
has a large train display area with small operating layouts. When
I go there, seldom is anyone in the train area. The customers
in the store are there for various remote control gear, cars,
boats, planes and heilios. They seem to fall behind, also, in
maintaining train stock. Last visit, no Kadee #148s.
They recently close their other store in town.

Don


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Staus of Hobby*

If all this means vintage will be more available at lower prices, then I'm ok with it.


----------



## CrazySpence (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't see Lionel vintage trains being invaluable but I always find it hilarious when I go to a show and someone is trying to sell boxed Model Power or Tyco HO as vintage at a price above $10.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, in Model Power & TYCO's case, there's a reason why they are all now vintage.....


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm mostly interested in PW Lionel, and the prices have definitely been coming down. Which is good for me, but not for those who were trying to invest in it. I buy it because I like it, and still see them as toys.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

I have seen the value or perceived value of vintage brass trains fall off quite a bit in the last few years. Stuff we said we would never see in plastic like UP Turbines ect, we now see. New brass is off the charts price wise with runs of less than 10 pieces many times. While folks are still trying to get prices of a few years ago on both ebay and at dealers, the stuff just sits unless someone just has to have it at any price. If its priced to sell, then its a buyers market right now, be it brass or vintage Lionel/AF items. Seems only the mint/boxed pre/postwar Lionel still commands the price and attention of collectors that are left. Definatly some rocky roads ahead for the hobby the next few years as older established collectors pass on and all thier stuff goes back on the market already struggling with high priced new items. Mike


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

No one gets my trains......I'm being buried with them!:cheeky4:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, the family probably has other plans!


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Status of Hobby*

I do see some terrific buys on eBay and sometimes they don't sell. I have to restrain myself from buying. I've noticed quite a change even in the past year. The fact that a lot of nice stuff is going for less doesn't make me like them any less. To me it's about what you like not just wanting it because everyone else does.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

I would agree with most "vintage" items have become cheaper in the tanked 
economy. That combined with most collectors of the "vintage" stuff grew up 
with them as toys have now died off. Newer collectors want the toys they had
when they were young. 

However, some items have been well insulated from this effect. Anything from
the Edwardian Era and before still command premium prices on the market. And
other items are bouncing back to former price levels in recent months. General rule
truly rare item bring their own crowd to the auction. 

Pookybear


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage crash?!?

Good! Send all of those unwanted, rusted relics to me, please!!!


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Status of the Hobby*

What always amazes me is that there are so many items out there in terrific condition. Two weeks ago I got a Hillside observation car, the green version with gold lines, with box for $75.00.
It looks like it was just made. The colors are bright and lettering flawless with no rust or paint loss. Just like new. Even the box was in mint condition. What a beauty! Now, all I need is the Maplewood and Chatham. 
If this is the result of current market conditions, then I'm going to get everything I want before it changes.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> I have no knowledge or the value of Lionel or S gauge trains.
> 
> I did see a huge assortment of these at the Train Show last
> week. It seems that 0 gauge especially dominates the
> ...


I'm going to disagree with the last part of your statement. I think the hobby is booming, or at least robust. The problem with retails stores is that the don't know how to compete with the internet (heck, some of them don't even know how to run a business). Much of the shopping is now done on line, but there are more and more people getting the bug every day.

Also, demographically, Gen X was much smaller than the Baby Boomers, most of whomare now in their prime modeling years. Now, Gen Y is fast approaching the age where they have a permanent dwelling and disposable income --key factors in participation in this hobby. Gen Y is even bigger than the Boomers, so we have a lot of potential recruits coming.


----------



## CrazySpence (Jan 15, 2015)

Yea the hobby itself is still quite alive, brick and mortar hobby stores that are worth visiting are just really hard to find

I watched one great store Niagara Central Hobbies totally disintegrate into garbage over the last 4 years because the guy who is now running it had no business sense whatsoever but on the same token another store in the area called Just Train Crazy excelled and has now become my favorite local option

Just gotta make sure we keep the kiddos interested. I'm 33 and I was the youngest guy in my club for about a year, a 15 year old kid joined after our last open house so that makes me hopeful.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

IMHO, brick & mortar stores are better than on-line stores.....you get to see things close-up and in-hand, talk to knowledgeable people, "hang out" with other model railroaders, etc.....nothing beats that. Things cost a little more, but the business has to pay for space, utlilites, etc. 

On-line stores have killed a lot of brick & mortar stores, as people strive to get stuff as cheap as they can......which on-line can offer. But when I take into account shipping costs for the on-line products, it usually comes out to almost the same (unless you can get free shipping, but sometimes you have to spend a certain amount to get free shipping).......so is it really cheaper? Then the problems of damage in shipping, receiving the wrong item and having to send it back.......to me, it's not worth the hassle.....

The only advantage I can see is that you can find items that are not available at your local shop (for various reasons), but a good shop can usually get those items, if the business is well run....maybe that's the key.....

Again, IMHO.....


----------



## CrazySpence (Jan 15, 2015)

I agree that it's nice to see stuff before you buy it hence why I still have a local option that I prefer.

The owner showed me how to Lay N Scale cork last summer for example.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> IMHO, brick & mortar stores are better than on-line stores.....you get to see things close-up and in-hand, talk to knowledgeable people, "hang out" with other model railroaders, etc.....nothing beats that. Things cost a little more, but the business has to pay for space, utlilites, etc.
> 
> On-line stores have killed a lot of brick & mortar stores, as people strive to get stuff as cheap as they can......which on-line can offer. But when I take into account shipping costs for the on-line products, it usually comes out to almost the same (unless you can get free shipping, but sometimes you have to spend a certain amount to get free shipping).......so is it really cheaper? Then the problems of damage in shipping, receiving the wrong item and having to send it back.......to me, it's not worth the hassle.....
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with you there. I once shopped exhaustively for an item, and found it at an on-line retailer for about $14 less than anywhere else... only to get whacked with a $24 shipping and handling charge. The only caveat I'll offer is that, depending on how much you spend, sales tax can often offset shipping.

I agree with the benefits of the local shop, too -- but how do you "sell" that in an era where everyone wants cheap? Cheaper now is often more expensive later -- especially if you factor your time into the equation. How many times have you seen someone on these forums say, "I'll just use steel track because it's cheaper."


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

> How many times have you seen someone on these forums say, "I'll just use steel track because it's cheaper."


.....and you end up buying nickel silver to replace the steel, so in effect, you've actually bought twice....how can that be "cheaper"?

Wanting stuff cheap is what has lead to most of the manufacturing going off-continent...we have done it to ourselves, in the effort to buy as cheap as possible.....

I must add one more comment about local brick & mortar stores....lately, my local shops (2) have been buying model railroad collections...people getting out of the hobby, changing hobbies, or passing away (the sad truth)..... and they are re-selling the used items at a fraction of the cost of new......I can't tell you how enjoyable it is to go through that kind of stuff....finding things that you thought you would never see because it went out of production before you could get it.....

That's one aspect that on-line can never give you......:thumbsup:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

CTValley just about nailed it. I'm seeing fewer customers in
the local hobby shop because so many are buying on line.

I do, but a lot of that is because the hobby shop doesn't have
what I need. In additon, the prices on line are more
competitive.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Except, as CTValley said, when you add the shipping on top (if you can't get free shipping, that is).....


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Old_Hobo said:


> IMHO, brick & mortar stores are better than on-line stores you get to see things close-up and in-hand, talk to knowledgeable people, "hang out" with other model railroaders, etc.....nothing beats that.
> 
> The only advantage I can see is that you can find items that are not available at your local shop (for various reasons), but a good shop can usually get those items, if the business is well run....maybe that's the key.....
> 
> Again, IMHO.....


SOME brick & mortar stores are better. Our area is down to ONE decent train shop within 2 hours driving distance. The rest are multi-hobby shops that barely stock anything in the train section and have zero knowledge about trains or seem annoyed when asked about them. I'd be thrilled to give my business to a local shop that cares.

There's one shop an hour north of town which has a good selection (not as good as it used to be though) but they tend to be 15% OVER MSRP. There's a limit to how much I can pay for everything in an already expensive hobby. They're not in a high rent area or anything.


Old_Hobo said:


> On-line stores have killed a lot of brick & mortar stores, as people strive to get stuff as cheap as they can......which on-line can offer. But when I take into account shipping costs for the on-line products, it usually comes out to almost the same (unless you can get free shipping, but sometimes you have to spend a certain amount to get free shipping).......so is it really cheaper?


Online is about 40% cheaper than local stores. Some have free shipping on orders over $100 or $200. Leave out sales tax and you can shave off 50-60% of your bill by going online.

I think the biggest threats to the hobby are:

Local hobby shops that don't stock attractive items, including the bare bones needed for layout building and maintenance, or rolling stock and engines that people want.
Local hobby shops charging 15% or more over MSRP
Manufacturers like Atlas, Accurail, etc. going to limited runs with very public preorder sales and then there's barely any stock left for hobby shops.
The average age of the hobby is skewing older and there aren't enough young people getting into the hobby to replenish the ranks.


----------



## CrazySpence (Jan 15, 2015)

They need to make a candy crush clone that features collecting locomotives or something to get the kiddos interested in trains...

Like how Marvel Puzzle quest got me re interested in comic books recently.

In all seriousness though Bachmann's Thomas and and now Chugginton lines of trains in real scales with real tracks help get em young, just need to make sure someone buys it for them.

I gave my boys some EZ track and my old HO stuff and they're hooked. They'll play with those or watch endless youtube train vids with me on the weekends


----------



## Joefrumjersey (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm not by any measure poor, and I'm not wealthy either. So if I want a particular product, I shop around for the best price. Generally, everything I buy comes from a Brick and Mortar train shop. Yet the closest guy doesn't get any business, because he has little inventory, charges full retail, and won't accept pre orders - afraid he will get stuck - I don't know how this guy stays in business.

The biggest internet sellers are Brick and Mortar shops run by good business people who accommodate their customers. The Brick and mortar shops that are crying about internet sales are bad business people who are clueless as to how to accommodate their customers.

As a consumer, it's not my duty or responsibility to insure the local small businessman is successful. If the local guy wants to over charge me or limit what products he will make available for me to purchase, he is SOL.

Just saying.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yup, Joe, that's my point. The brick and mortar guys can't compete on price. Any company, though, thrives on sales. Too many local guys hang on to the wrong inventory far too long. I don't mind paying full retail as the price of instant gratification, but if he's marking up over that, well shame on him. Too conservative is generally a fast lane to bankruptcy court.

A brick and mortar guy has to compete on stellar customer service and ready knowledge. They have to be willing to take a couple of hits to keep customers and attract new ones. Unfortunately, people like to go to a store to try and sample, then online to buy. The brick and mortar shop owner has to be willing to say, "If you want to buy that, I'll knock 10% off the price" (provided he's not overcharging to begin with*). If he tries to hold out for full MSRP, he'll probably lose that sale, and a lot of future business, too. Making a very small profit on a lot of items is a much better business model than a lot of profit on a few items.

(* Funny story. Two years ago at the Amherst Model Railroad Show in Mass, some guy was selling MRC DCC equipment with a big sign that said, "Special Show Pricing". All his prices were crossed out, and much lower ones written in. Unfortunately, the MRC booth was right around the corner, so it was easy to check. The guy's "Special Show Prices" were MSRP! Wonder how he stays in business?).


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

And we'll never miss them.......until they're gone.....


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

There are some brick and mortar stores that have figured out how to be profitable without charging high prices: it's called online presence. Because they have an online presence, they have a wider range of customers than they would get by owning only a brick and mortar store. The larger customer base allows them to charge less per item because they make their profit on sales volume. 

Lombard Hobby is a good example. I frequented them back in the early seventies when they were a tiny hole-in-the-wall store. Although small, they had a pretty good selection of HO trains and great customer service. I spent a lot of money there back then, mostly on Rivarossi heavyweight passenger cars I couldn't get anywhere else. I moved away from that area back in 1978 and have never returned. Some 30 plus years have gone by and I was surprised to see that they are still in business, with a larger store and a great online presence. Now I'm buying things from them online. The circle is complete.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Joefrumjersey said:


> The biggest internet sellers are Brick and Mortar shops run by good business people who accommodate their customers.


Exactly. There are B&M stores that have managed to be successful online AND in the store. It's a matter of stocking product people want, at a non-gouging in-store price, accepting deposits for pre-orders for things people want, etc.. They should be up on what's new and what's coming down the pike and be able to answer questions about the hobby or at least know where to Google. Retail shops should be a joy to visit, rather than a frustrating chore. Also, I think a model shop should have a small section to handle things you need for a layout like track, cork, turnouts, LEDs, resistors, basic tools, consumables, etc. It's amazing how many shops forget the basics like wire, an NMRA track gauge, etc.


Joefrumjersey said:


> The Brick and mortar shops that are crying about internet sales are bad business people who are clueless as to how to accommodate their customers.


Agree 1000%.


Joefrumjersey said:


> As a consumer, it's not my duty or responsibility to insure the local small businessman is successful. If the local guy wants to over charge me or limit what products he will make available for me to purchase, he is SOL.
> 
> Just saying.


I will go out of my way to support a local business and spend a few extra bucks, if they have a reasonable price (15-20% over internet price is fine), good stock, knowledgeable personable people, etc. But when it's some annoyed guy trying to fleece me, yeah I can wait the 2 days.


Old_Hobo said:


> And we'll never miss them.......until they're gone.....


Charlotte has ZERO electronics shops like Fry's. I don't know how it got to be this way as I haven't been here long. There are a couple of "electric supply" places, but they stock 1/10th the electric stuff of Home Depot or Lowe's. I'm not sure how they even stay in business. Lack of retail stores forces a behavior change that's hard to undo. Now, any time I need something like 22 gauge wire, LEDs, resistors, etc. I only have two choices -- order online and wait 2 days, or drive 4 hours to Fry's in Atlanta. Don't even mention Radio Shack!


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Local Shops*



DonR said:


> CTValley just about nailed it. I'm seeing fewer customers in
> the local hobby shop because so many are buying on line.
> 
> I do, but a lot of that is because the hobby shop doesn't have
> ...


Also, I brought a locomotive to the local shop for repair. I got it back the same way I brought it in. The shop owner wouldn't even give me credit for the initial charge and the cost for repair was quoted as more than I paid for it. I took it home, parted it out and never went back.
Part of the problem is these local shops have trouble getting good technicians or even salespeople with a lot of knowledge. 
Oh, the Lionel 675 in question was bought at a local National association meet and was defective from the get go.
I latter bought a 675 on eBay for a great price and it's perfect in every way. Sad to say, eBay rules for me. I like going local but never get satisfaction when I visit so I just stopped going. I'll go to train shows to pick up incidentals like bulbs and wires and it's fun to look around.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It seems a lot of it comes down to people's experience with brick & mortar and on-line.......myself, I have 2 great local train stores, with excellent product knowledge and customer service and all the stuff I want, so I will always go there first, before on-line......I have nothing against on-line.....sometimes it will find me the things I can absolutely not get locally, no question, but local first is my preference.....


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

The passing of Brick and Mortar shop disturbs us all and it is a huge topic among us older guys. We all have fond memories of being able to stop in a hobby shop a a youngster and look at the work of local modelers in the store contest and see those beautiful huge flying models and drool over the latest plastic models and slot car gear and Oh those great train layouts.
The computer and internet have made those days (in most cases) a thing of the past.
Overhead , utilities , insurance and the guesswork of what any given customer will want when he enters the store are all challenges for the shops of today. 
I always loved the safe feeling of a hobby shop as a kid walking home from school and a talk with Mr Bob , who would patiently let me gander at all the stuff.
When I had saved money I would buy a model kit and some paint and glue, when the money was short I would buy a Guillows wooden glider.
I just wish that the kids of today could do that but the kids of today find EVERYTHING on the net. Maybe net stores should have some of that same appeal?
I don't know.
What I do know is we ALL miss those days and I feel for the Brick and Mortar guys how do not still cherish those thoughts.

IMHO

Yes we did have a Brick and Mortar shop at one time.

Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I still regularly visit a brink and mortar shop, and they're supposed to expand this spring to double their size.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I still regularly visit a brink and mortar shop, and they're supposed to expand this spring to double their size.


That is welcome news for sure!!! They are obviously doing it right !!

Mike


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Old days = "Brick and mortar"

Now-a-days = "Click and order"


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Tomorrow = "Know your customer or you'll have no customers"


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Absolutely! And that applies to both brick & mortar AND click & order......


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Old_Hobo said:


> Absolutely! And that applies to both brick & mortar AND click & order......


Agreed !!!!
Mike


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just an observation about the health of the hobby. Many people have lamented (including at least once on this thread), that old timers are disappearing, and there aren't enough youngsters interested in the hobby to take their place. In the first place, there is a demographic issue. Gen X is a small group, much smaller than the baby boomers. The next group up, though, the Millenials, is huge, bigger even than the Boomers, so if we can get the same percent interested, that's a lot more folks.

So let me submit some anecdotal, unscientific evidence. I spent this past weekend at the Amherst Model Railroad Hobby Show. This show is held annually at the Big E (actually the Eastern States Exposition) in Springfield MA, and is arguably the largest show in North America, with 360,000+ (8 acres) of exhibits, including layouts, manufacturers, vendors, and historical / information awareness groups. 500 exhibitors(with 267 more on the wait list), 2 dozen layouts, 3800 exhibitors, and 25,000 attendees (although the weather limited this year's attendance). So what? Well, the number of kids who were REALLY interested (not just dragged along by their parents) was incredible. Thousands of them. But more importantly, the number of youngsters attending as part of a club was really impressive. In years past, most of the club members were 50+ year old males. This year, most of the clubs had at least one female, and about a quarter of them were teenagers. If this same level of interest holds nationally, I would say that the hobby is in great shape,

No, we're not going to surpass auto racing or the NFL, but it looks like our numbers are healthy, and even growing.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Brick and Mortar*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I still regularly visit a brink and mortar shop, and they're supposed to expand this spring to double their size.


I think brick and mortar is great for modern enthusiasts, but in my experience they almost get annoyed when your focus is vintage. For them, Modern is where the money is at and has the most appeal to the younger generation.
We older guys are left on our own and need forums like this to get the knowledge base for vintage information, maintenance and repair.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Newtown Joe said:


> I think brick and mortar is great for modern enthusiasts, but in my experience they almost get annoyed when your focus is vintage. For them, Modern is where the money is at and has the most appeal to the younger generation.
> We older guys are left on our own and need forums like this to get the knowledge base for vintage information, maintenance and repair.


Henning's is very focused on pre and post war stuff, so you're off target in this case. They have lots of modern stuff, but I suspect a vast majority of their parts business is the old stuff.

I'll dispute that the Big E is the largest show, the attendance at the York show is two-three times that number.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Henning's*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Henning's is very focused on pre and post war stuff, so you're off target in this case. They have lots of modern stuff, but I suspect a vast majority of their parts business is the old stuff.
> 
> I'll dispute that the Big E is the largest show, the attendance at the York show is two-three times that number.


Where is their store?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Newtown Joe said:


> Where is their store?


Here you go.
http://henningstrains.com/directions.html

I have never been there Joe.

Mention Gunrunnerjohn for a 25% discount, right John?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'll dispute that the Big E is the largest show, the attendance at the York show is two-three times that number.


This isn't supposed to be a "mine is bigger" discussion, but the health of the hobby. However, they're not basing their "largest" claim (and it's their claim, not my assessment) on attendance, but number of exhibitors and square footage. They also use the term "arguably", as I did.

Don't get hung up on the statistics -- that wasn't the message.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

big ed said:


> .
> 
> Mention Gunrunnerjohn for a 25% discount, right John?


I did and they threw me out!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

JackC said:


> I did and they threw me out!!!


Correct, I also had them establish a blackball list, you're at the top of the list.


----------

